# Hilti Cordless Drills



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

the handheld cordless drills are nice, good for a couple years,good power. the larger hammer drills - batteries suck. - just my experience.


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

Hilti is top notch in my eyes. Have on complaints just got a new te-5 i believe it has the vacuum attachment for drilling above your head WORKS GREAT!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

what are you planning on doing with it? If it's not going to beat down just get Ryobi and save lots of money.:thumbup:


----------



## 5486 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have the 12v with the small battery for a couple years now and love it.


----------



## Thayer (Sep 22, 2008)

I've heard great things about them from several of my coworkers. I plan to purchase one when the drill I have currently have bites the dust.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

The guys over at contractortalk generally have nothing but good to say about the Hilti cordless tools.

JJ


----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

i have 2 hilti 18volt guns i bought a brand new set off ebay for like 200 n change then the other one bare brand new for little over 100bucks and i got to say they are strong only down fall is they are on the heavy side but after a week or so u forget about the weight


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I like Hili just fine.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Our company has a deal with Hilti Fleet Management. We lease some tools from them and they GPS track and maintain them for us. If they're damaged, Hilti performs a warranty repair. If we lose them to theft, we can locate them and catch the thieves. It's a little like having a vehicle fleet. We've had some expensive stuff taken out of our vans so the GPS option is worth it.

So far under this deal we've gotten some UH 700 corded hammer drills, a TE 50 rotary hammer and some SFH 18 cordless 18v Li-On hammer drills. We haven't had the SFH 18s for very long but everyone loves them. They're powerful and appear to be built very tough like any other Hilti tool. They gave us credit for trading in a pile of wrecked Makita corded drills and assorted cordless stuff we had around the shop which were basically useless after being beaten up for so long. 

Their stuff is pricey but they aren't messing around selling volume crap to the Home Depot crowd. After 3 or 4 years of leasing a drill, no matter how bashed up it is, you sign up and get a new one. If you send in a tool for repair they will give you a 'loaner' tool so you don't have downtime. For a company that goes through lots of tools this is way smarter than paying to repair something all the time and taking it out of service for a few weeks.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

I like mine.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Their stuff is pricey but they aren't messing around selling volume crap to the Home Depot crowd.


Hilti is in Home Depot around where I live. They even have a rep in store most days.


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

Aiken Colon said:


> The guys over at contractortalk generally have nothing but good to say about the Hilti cordless tools.
> 
> JJ


Thats because most contractors are penny pinchers and don't want to spend the money on quality!!
:thumbup:


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> Hilti is in Home Depot around where I live. They even have a rep in store most days.


Really? Around here they only sell direct. They are the only ones who can do the fleet thing because they would be in competition with their distributors otherwise.

A little sad that HD has Hilti now. Next thing you know they'll start carrying crappier versions of Metabo.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Really? Around here they only sell direct. They are the only ones who can do the fleet thing because they would be in competition with their distributors otherwise.
> 
> A little sad that HD has Hilti now. Next thing you know they'll start carrying crappier versions of Metabo.


Yep, Hilti at HD. Still made in Lagenstein, or whatever that little european country is, at the moment.

Anyway, I'm a Bosch fan myself.

Can't bring myself to spend 400 dollars on a drill.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Sparky480 said:


> Thats because most contractors are penny pinchers and don't want to spend the money on quality!!
> :thumbup:


I think you mistook what the guy you quoted (Aiken Colon) was saying. He said that they have nothing but "good" things to say about Hilti. This means that all they say is "good" things about Hilti. 

English 101


----------



## Kris Davis (Nov 15, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Yep, Hilti at HD. Still made in Lagenstein, or whatever that little european country is, at the moment.


http://www.hilti.com/holcom/page/mo...ng=en&cntId=97001&nodeId=-8612&cntRetId=-8612

Looks like this will bring the price down a bit.


----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

hilti is made in china my 18volt guns say that


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

steelersman said:


> I think you mistook what the guy you quoted (Aiken Colon) was saying. He said that they have nothing but "good" things to say about Hilti. This means that all they say is "good" things about Hilti.
> 
> English 101


Yes I did Sorry!!!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Some of the Hilti battery impact hammers we have are tagged St. Louis, MO. Nothing of theirs I have see say China.


----------



## kennydeeee (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a hilti te6a 36v li-ion 2 batteries 3 years old, batteries both packed in so i rang hilti to see how much there batteries where to replace the said £470 for 2 batteries i near s*** myself i had a look on the internet at hilti website (uk 1) all hilti cpc lion batteries carry a 2 year no cost and a lifetime repair cost limit of 30% so i took it back to the shop near where i live and after a holly row the guy in the shop he said £360 to replace the batteries i refused point blank because they where covered by the 30% max cost eventually after another row with his boss they where sent off to the repair shop when they told me they had to be replaced at a cost of £360 for 2 batteries and they would not stand by there 30% promise i had another row with the accounts manager in my area and got the 2 batteries for £180+15% vat i wrote a letter to hilti to ask them to stand by there repair cost limit on the batteries because i dont want the same row if i have to go back in a few years time overall i am very happy with my hilti but if there aftersales is not going to be any better than there competitors i think i will sell it and by a bosch when you can buy the batteries for a 1/3 of the price


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

What's this IRA mother f*cker doing on my site?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> What's this IRA mother f*cker doing on my site?


 
pstng lke an imer ths typ uv stff rlly crks me up start pstng lyke u r on a cllphn n when all is sayd n dne u cnt read any uv it sentncs run tgthr wrds abbrd so mch they bcme incmrhnsbl i wsh thy wd lv thr im lngge on thr phns n nt drag it on 2 frms lk this wtts wrs is whn it trns owt 2b a btch ssn at lst lrn to cptlze n use pncttn


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Don knock it till ya try it


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I was joking it was from _*The Departed*_.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I was joking it was from _*The Departed*_.


 
Who died?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Who died?


Since you don't watch tv....here it is:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Since you don't watch tv....here it is:
> .....


Pass.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, it would rot your brain.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Yeah, it would rot your brain.


My what?


----------



## kennydeeee (Dec 28, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> What's this IRA mother f*cker doing on my site?


 hope that wasnt directed at me


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

kennydeeee said:


> hope that wasnt directed at me


YOu aren't that bright- are you? Read the entire thread and then let me know.


----------

